# Happy birthday Laurie



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hope your day is a great one too


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday Laurie! arty: Hope you have a fun filled day with your family and all your fur-babies!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!

Ryan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Laurie :kiss: Hope you get to blow out a big candle like the center one on Heather's lovely e-picture


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

xoxxx !


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Whoa! LOL. Happy Birthda, Laurie.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*:cheer2:"HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAURIE":cheer2:  Here's wishing you the happiest of birthdays, you deserve it!!!:kiss:*

*Lots of lickies to the bestest Godmother ever!!! With Love From Your Little Goddaughter, Bella XOXOXO*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you my dear friends for such wonderful Birthday wishes!!! 
Comet - I could just kiss you!!! 
and all I can say is 
Heather - Wow - that is some cake!!!!!ound:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Thank you my dear friends for such wonderful Birthday wishes!!!
> Comet - I could just kiss you!!!
> and all I can say is
> Heather - Wow - that is some cake!!!!!ound:


 :kiss: Come on over Laurie
Love, 
Comet


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Laurie! I hope you had a great day....


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Laurie!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hope you are having a great birthday! Great cake!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Laurie!!!*

Hope you had a great day, did you get to spend any time in the garden? 

Teddy and Jagger send many kisses!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Laurie


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sweet Laurie!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAURIE!!

I HOPE YOU ENJOYED A GREAT DAY!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Laurie.....sorry it's such a late wish!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Laurie! Hope you had a great day and wish you a great year!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Laurie! Hope it was awesome.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Laurie!arty:

Hope you have a great day with your family and furbabies!
Gina


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:faint: [email protected]!? :faint:
I missed your birthday! 

Happy Belated Birthday Laurie--:kiss::kiss:
I hope you had a fun day!:thumb:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you all - it sure is nice to get so many cyber birthday wishes.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Laurie:

So sorry we missed your birthday-but are still sending you belated Birthday Wishes-and the "kids" are sending you tons of pupster kisses & wishes that you had a wonderful birthday with lots of presents, birthday cake-and toys (for the fur kids) to share with the "kids".

Hugs
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Guess with Heather, you can have your cake AND eat it too !!! :biggrin1:

Happy Birthday, Laurie!!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:


----------

